# Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen



## Knut82 (20. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich möchte mir jetzt in Kürze eine neue Rolle in 3-4000er Größe zulegen. Jetzt hab ich seit kurzem eine Spro Passion 720 und mich nervt, dass ich um einen Abriss (wegen Hänger) zu provozieren, die Bremse so festknallen muss, dass ich die kaum wieder los bekomme. Mehr Spinat essen ist keine Option! 

 Ist das bei Frontbremsrollen allgemein so? Oder nur bei Spro? Oder eventuell nur bei der Passion? Weil ich deshalb Spro aus der Auswahl ausschließen würde und eigentlich sollen die doch gut sein...

 Danke und Gruß,
 Knut


----------



## DerBreuberger (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Hallo Knut,





Knut82 schrieb:


> ... mich nervt, dass ich um einen Abriss (wegen Hänger) zu provozieren, die Bremse so festknallen muss, dass ich die kaum wieder los bekomme.


Ähm, auf die Idee, mit der Rute in der Hand einen Hänger zu lösen, bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass mein Vater mir vor ca. 42 Jahren gezeigt hat, wie er einen Hänger löste: Ruten ablegen, Schnur in die Hand nehmen und mit beiden Händen so lang kräftig ziehen, bis sich der Hänger löst. Bei stärker Schnur kann man ruhig dazu auch Handschuhe anziehen.

Ich bleib lieber bei der Methode von meinem Vater. Vielleicht auch für Dich eine Idee? Zumal bei deiner Variante noch die Bruchgefahr der Rute dazu kommt.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Damyl (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Hänger lösen erledigt man üblicherweise nicht über die Rolle oder gar Rute.
Wickle etwas Schnur um ein Stück Ast oder ähnliches und ziehe damit.


----------



## inselkandidat (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

kann gut sein das dein Rotor schon ein wech hat...|bigeyes Die  Vorposter habens schon beschrieben wie es geht..


----------



## Michael_05er (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*



Damyl schrieb:


> Hänger lösen erledigt man üblicherweise nicht über die Rolle oder gar Rute.
> Wickle etwas Schnur um ein Stück Ast oder ähnliches und ziehe damit.



Spätestens wenn Du beim Waller-Spinnfischen einen Hänger hast ist das die richtige Methode... Hänger NIE direkt über Rute und Rolle lösen!


----------



## Ruti Island (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Alternativ wie auf dem Kutter: Rutenspitze in Richtung Hängerstelle, so dass die Schnur in einer Linie ist. Dann die Hand auf die Spule und zurückgehen.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Angler9999 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Meine Vorredner haben ja bereits dazu geantwortet. Beim Lösen eines Hängers über die Rolle kann die Achse der Rolle schnell Schaden nehmen. Deshalb nie die Rolle über mehr als Bremskraft belasten. Auch nicht mit Spule festhalten. (Wenn man seine Rolle länger nutzen will)

Ist deine Bremse auch beim normalen Fischen bereits überlastet? 
Nein dann ist alles gut. Eine Bremse braucht keine Feststellungsmöglichkeit. Es kann aber gut möglich sein, das die Bremsscheiben etwas trocken sind. Das ist aber nur so, wenn du auch beim normalen fischen Probleme hast. Sonst nicht.


----------



## ayron (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Oh man......

Was man auch immer wieder hört und sieht ist das abschneiden der Schnur an der Rutenspitze|uhoh:


----------



## Jansch (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Zu dem Lösen von Hängern schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Ich habe eine Spro Zalt Arc 745 und fische sie seit 2 Jahren auch am Salzwasser (Gufi auf Dorsch und Sbiro auf Forelle). Die Bremse läuft sauber, ruckfrei und ist fein justierbar. Für Shimanos und Daiwa habe ich mehr Geld ausgegeben aber die Zalt Arc gefällt mir gut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*



Knut82 schrieb:


> Ist das bei Frontbremsrollen allgemein so? Oder nur bei Spro? Oder eventuell nur bei der Passion? Weil ich deshalb Spro aus der Auswahl ausschließen würde und eigentlich sollen die doch gut sein...



20er Passion aber auch andere  Spro Klone bzw die Ryobi Originale in 10er/20er Grösse bringen als angegebenen "Max.Drag" Wert 2.5 kg auf die Bremse.

Diesen angegebenen Wert steckt die Rolle(aber wohlbemerkt nur die Rolle) ohne Gefahr von Überlastungsschäden weg.

Ja,man kann die auch noch z.T. deutlich(!)darüber hinaus zuknallen.Sollte man aber nicht[emoji6]

Unlösbare Hänger bitte nur in den bereits beschriebenen Varianten der Vorposter abreissen.

Alles andere gibt auf kurz oder lang Bruch.


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

ich würde auch nicht die Hand nehmen, schon gar nicht mit möglichst dünner geflochtener,
 Ast , Messergriff, Abknüppelkeule etc. 3 mal drumm wickeln und damit ziehen


----------



## PeBo75 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Hi,

ich würde davon abraten, Rutenspitze und Schnur ganz gerade auf den Hänger auszurichten denn am anderen Ende ist immer noch der eigene Körper. Falls sich der Köder löst kommt er genau in Richtung der Spannung geflogen welche man ausübt.

Besser ist es, die Rutenspitze etwas tiefer zu halten, die darf sich dabei gern *ein wenig* biegen. Der Köder schlägt dann nahe der Rutenspitze oder davor ein, Hauptsache nicht im Gesicht des Anglers.

Gesunde Augen, Ohren und Nase wünscht,
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

@Pebo, guter und sinnvoller Hinweis, gerade für Anfänger!
Ich rate weitergehend dazu, den Kopf b.z.w. das Gesicht abzuwenden, beim Hängerlösen.

Jürgen


----------



## Knut82 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten! Wieder was gelernt #6

 Ich hab tatsächlich die Rolle maximal gebremst, die Rute auf den Hänger ausgerichtet und die Schnur (0,08er geflochtene, 5,6 Kilo) dann ohne Rutenbelastung bis zum reißen gespannt. Das hab ich jetzt auch schon so 3-4 mal gemacht.

 Dann werde ich das jetzt mal lassen, hoffen dass die Passion nicht schon was abbekommen hat und Spro bei der Wahl der nächsten Rolle berücksichtigen :q


----------



## Ruti Island (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*



PeBo75 schrieb:


> ich würde davon abraten, Rutenspitze und Schnur ganz gerade auf den Hänger auszurichten denn am anderen Ende ist immer noch der eigene Körper. Falls sich der Köder löst kommt er genau in Richtung der Spannung geflogen welche man ausübt.




Da gebe ich dir Recht, danke für den Hinweis! 
Habe das bisher nur so gemacht wenn der Köder im tiefen Gewässer am Grund hing, wie z.B. beim Pilken.



Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## PeBo75 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Ich musste das auch erst lernen. Mein Hilfsmittel zum Lernerfolg war das Summen eines leichten Grundblei neben meinem Ohr. An der Mono hatte das ordentlich Druck aufgebaut. Glück gehabt, jetzt weiß ich's.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Hänger lösen auf 2 Arten:

Mittelschwere Hänger löst man am besten ohne großen Aufwand, wenn man mit der Hand die Spule richtig festhält (nicht Bremse verstellen), und dann so tut wie oben beschrieben, ziehen mit der Rolle/Spule, aber nicht gegen die Rute.

Schwere Hänger bzw. provoziert evtl. Abriss macht man mit Wickelholz, gerne geht dafür der Totschläger.


----------



## YamahaR6 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Ich löse meine hänger meist erfolgreich mit 2 methoden....auch wenn icj gleich dafür geteert und gefedert werde...
1. Bügel auf und Finger auf die Schnur- Rute auf Spannung und dann Schnur flitschen lassen.evtl noch1-2mal wiederholen.
2.Im Fliessgewässer Schnur in die Strömung geben und treiben lassen.Sobal deine Schnur ein grosses U gebildet hat mit dr Rute in die Schnur schlagen, was bewirkt, dass dein Köder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung gezogen wird in die du ihn gezogen bzw irgendwo verhalt hast.bewrikt manchmal wunder der kleine trick.aber schlecht in stillem gewässer versteht sich


----------



## jkc (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Hi YamahaR6, die Methoden sind schon ok, die Belastung da nochmal was anderes als die Schnur über Rute/Rolle abzureißen. So richtig zum Knaller wird die erste Vorgehensweise aber, wenn Du die Schnur nicht nur flitschen lässt, sondern im nächsten Moment wieder mit dem Mittelfinger fängst um sofort wieder mäßigen Druck aufzubauen. Braucht vielleicht etwas Übung, aber lohnt sich!
Gerade beim Gufiangeln an Steinpackung ist das meine erfolgreichste Lösemethode.

Grüße JK


----------



## GandRalf (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hänger lösen auf 2 Arten:
> 
> Mittelschwere Hänger löst man am besten ohne großen Aufwand, wenn man mit der Hand die Spule richtig festhält (nicht Bremse verstellen), und dann so tut wie oben beschrieben, ziehen mit der Rolle/Spule, aber nicht gegen die Rute.
> 
> Schwere Hänger bzw. provoziert evtl. Abriss macht man mit Wickelholz, gerne geht dafür der Totschläger.



Und wenn es dann doch kein "mittelschwerer" Hänger war, wird der nächste Thread gestartet:

_"Wieso habe ich seit einiger Zeit immer wieder Drall in der Schnur? "

_Dann hat man wohl mit dem Ziehen über den Bügel das Lager des Schnurlaufröllchens geschrottet!

Sofort die Aktion mit dem Knüppel, und gut is´!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Ich gehe von Rollen aus, die mittelschwere Hänger bis vlt. 3 bis 4 kg voll aushalten, selbst in Grösse 1 oder 1000, was anderes angel ich nicht  

Bei den neuen Ci4 Zaion Leichtgeräten mag deine (Vor)Sorge wohl berechtigt sein.

Beim "Knüppel" lauert eine Falle, sofern man Dyneema und nicht das glatte Monofil angelt. 
Wenn der Stock nicht wirklich superglatt ist, wickelt sich die Dyneema in jede Unebenheit und fasert auf. 
D.h. man hat eine veritablen Schnurschaden schnell produziert.
Mit einem mitgebrachten glatten Stab oder eben der eh notwendige Totschläger o. Priest, macht sich am einfachsten beim typischen Spinnuferwanderer. #6


----------



## GandRalf (21. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*

Hand drauf! Zustimmung zeigen! -Bier trinken!:m


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Bremse bei Spro-Rollen*



> Und wenn es dann doch kein "mittelschwerer" Hänger war, wird der nächste Thread gestartet:
> 
> _"Wieso habe ich seit einiger Zeit immer wieder Drall in der Schnur? "
> _


Potenziell etwas später noch ergänzt um:

"Mir ist heute meine neue XYZ gebrochen*, habe mich sofort beim Hersteller per E-Mail beschwert und wurde auf einen Händler zwecks Abwicklung verwiesen - von denen kaufe ich niemals mehr was, das ist schlechter Service" 

:q:q

*acht missglückte Handlandungen mit senkrecht stehender Rute und zugeknallter Bremse inzwischen noch heimlich inbegriffen


----------

